# SMOKED GOOSE????



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I was given some smoked goose (honker) yesterday to try. Honestly I wasn't going to eat it because I don't like the taste of goose unless I make it in a stew, but this was excellent. Does anybody have some good ideas for smoking goose.

A brine recipe? Marinade? They guy that gave it to me didn't make it so I wanted help from you all!


----------

